# THANKYOU WAXSTOCK - X1 Cape Crusader getting attention of the Swirl Police



## X1extreme (Jan 24, 2013)

Thankyou for a great event and being so organised for us trade exhibitors. Great time had by all especially by our X1 Cape Crusader..

We are still honouring 20% off all products until the end of JULY using discount code X1WAXSTOCK


----------

